# Wanted Troxel number 60 and number 80 long spring prewar seats  for Monark silver King Men’s and Womens



## JMack (Sep 10, 2017)

NEED AFFORDABLE LONG SPRING TROXEL SEATS from MID 1930S for Monark Silver Kings men’s and women’s  THANKS


----------



## JMack (Feb 3, 2019)

Bump


----------



## JMack (Feb 6, 2019)

Bump


----------



## JMack (Feb 16, 2019)

Bump


----------



## JMack (Feb 21, 2019)

Bump


----------



## Pedals Past (Feb 22, 2019)

mens or ladies ...... have very good ladies


----------



## JMack (Feb 22, 2019)

Both depending on condition 
Monark Silver King type ladies 1934
And men’s 1936, pics? Thanks friend


----------



## Pedals Past (Feb 22, 2019)

are u talking troxel tool box style 1936 or a long spring Troxel for a ladies L131 1936 ? Tge only silverkings that truely took a tool box seat is a flow cycle 1936 and the 37-38 M1 wingbars the plane bikes used non troxel tool box long spring seats which i have and can photo over weekend. No tool box seats!


----------



## JMack (Feb 22, 2019)

I would be interested in non tool box elongated seat , what you think a ladies basic seat for “1934” would have been, and prices for used as well as restored thanks Bob ! Jason


----------



## JMack (Feb 22, 2019)

*sorry, thought you were Bob, need Men’s 36 ladies 34 thanks*


----------



## JMack (Feb 24, 2019)

Chance  for photos and prices? Thank you so much I appreciate your help especially as a single father, Jason


----------



## JMack (Mar 8, 2019)

Bump


----------



## JMack (Mar 12, 2019)

Bump


----------



## JMack (Apr 2, 2019)

Bump


----------



## JMack (Apr 10, 2019)

Bump


----------



## JMack (Apr 13, 2019)

Bump


----------



## JMack (Apr 20, 2019)

Bump


----------



## JMack (Apr 30, 2019)

Bump


----------



## JMack (May 6, 2019)

Bump


----------



## JMack (May 12, 2019)

Bump


----------



## JMack (May 17, 2019)

Bump


----------



## JMack (May 21, 2019)

Bump


----------



## JMack (May 25, 2019)

Bump


----------



## JMack (May 28, 2019)

Bump


----------



## JMack (Jun 9, 2019)

Bump


----------



## JMack (Jun 12, 2019)

Bump


----------



## JMack (Jun 12, 2019)

Bump


----------



## JMack (Jun 17, 2019)

Bump


----------



## JMack (Jun 24, 2019)

Bump


----------



## JMack (Jun 28, 2019)

Bump


----------



## JMack (Jul 6, 2019)

Bump


----------



## JMack (Jul 12, 2019)

Bump


----------



## JMack (Jul 25, 2019)

Bump


----------



## JMack (Jul 29, 2019)

Bump


----------



## JMack (Aug 11, 2019)

Bump


----------



## JMack (Oct 6, 2019)

Bump


----------



## JMack (Oct 20, 2019)

Bump


----------

